# The DAY AFTER the November election



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

*Trump Wins*
Angry Rioting by leftist will break out in many many cities and will last for months
Businesses will be burnt
Food distribution will be disrupted
Conservative companies and people will be attacked
Churches will be torched

*
Biden Wins*
Celebratory Rioting by leftist will break out in many cities and will last for months
Businesses will be burnt
Food distribution will be disrupted
Conservative companies and people will be attacked
Churches will be torched
---------------------------------------------

Seriously, I do not think it matters. There will be a crap storm

My Boss said he is going to take all his money out of the market just before the election


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I cant say I agree.

Aside from some whimpers and a few temper tantrums I think the commie leadership that is orchestrating all this crap will slink back into the shadows. There they will discuss their mistakes and begin plotting again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I cant say I agree.
> 
> Aside from some whimpers and a few temper tantrums I think the commie leadership that is orchestrating all this crap will slink back into the shadows. There they will discuss their mistakes and begin plotting again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So what is happening now will stop after trump wins????? Can't say I see that hapening.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If Trump wins, it will be four more years of investigations and nothing for the people except through executive orders......Our current House and Senate are totally inept and this will continue unless by a miracle the American people wise up and vote the idiots out, don't see that happening, and yes, the riots will continue.......JMO


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> *Trump Wins*
> 
> Churches will be torched
> 
> ...


I'd really like y'all to save up a few spare dollars . . . because I can tell you for certain . . . one church I know of down the road gets torched . . . just might be someone watching the torchers . . . and since they would then threaten the watcher . . . the watcher would have to defend himself. Them spare dollars might be needed to help a defender with some serious bail money or a flat footed Chicago lawyer.

Ever seen a torcher that was defended against from 10ft away with a 12 gauge and 00 buck . . . ????

Ummm . . . it ain't pretty . . . but it is effetive.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> *Trump Wins*
> Angry Rioting by leftist will break out in many many cities and will last for months
> Businesses will be burnt
> Food distribution will be disrupted
> ...


I think there will be disruptions and mayhem but I also believe it'll be isolated to the inner cities and welfare-hot-spots. The moment Buba doesn't get his free paycheck or his rent isn't covered "he be angry" and will loot some stores and beat up some white folks. I wouldn't want to be a trucker transporting goods into the inner city. I remember the following quite vividly (since I had a delivery route in this very area):






Working men pulled from their trucks as they tried to earn money for their families; then kicked to within an inch of death; robbed; and left to die! Why? They were white taxpayers in the wrong place at the wrong time. Want to survive the day after Trump wins? Stay the hell away from the inner city (unless you're a BLM Marxist).


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> So what is happening now will stop after trump wins????? Can't say I see that hapening.


 When Trump wins he won't have to worry about another election. So the gloves will be off and he can go after the morons, especially the first couple years. Lets hope we can take the house back and control the whole enchilada.

Don't believe those stupid polls.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chipper said:


> When Trump wins he won't have to worry about another election. So the gloves will be off and he can go after the morons, especially the first couple years. Lets hope we can take the house back and control the whole enchilada.
> 
> Don't believe those stupid polls.


Let's also hope that Ginsberg croaks and is replaced by a hardcore Constitutionalist. Then, the oldest Conservatives can retire and be replaced by other, much younger Conservative(s). But yeah ... we need to fill both houses with true Conservatives (not RINOs).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing will happen out where we live, but you people who live near large areas of liberals/leftists better get ready.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

It is gonna be a sh&t storm regardless who wins (hopefully Trump), cause either way, some folks will be upset.
Stay away from crowds!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A few of us touched on this in the "Supply of firearms and ammo" thread



> Notold63 said:
> 
> 
> > If you think things are bad now, rioting, looting, etc, wait and see what happens if Trump wins the election.
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I cant say I agree.
> 
> Aside from some whimpers and a few temper tantrums I think the commie leadership that is orchestrating all this crap will slink back into the shadows. There they will discuss their mistakes and begin plotting again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would like to think you are right, but I don't. The left will cry foul, contest, protest (aka riot and burn) and investigate.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I would like to think you are right, but I don't. The lest will cry foul, contest, protest (aka riot and burn) and investigate.


You gotta remember the ones doing the looting and burning are only puppets. When the well runs dry from the puppet masters they will go back to their academics and collecting free stuff.

The masterminds will cut loose their useful idiots and regroup to think of a better way to take America. These masterminds are the commies embedded within our gov and will wait for an opportune time. Most likely when Trump is out of office.

You think its bad now just wait until Pence runs in 2024.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad to say, but I don't see a win here. Trump wins and we know what the left will do, Biden wins and we know what the left will do. The question has always been when do the people who still believe in the constitution and this republic finally stand up and say enough. Trump is not saving us and Biden will surely hasten our fall. This is about ideology and power, not Trump and Biden. 

Look for things to get worse as the election draws near and don't look for it to get better, no matter who wins in November. There is a fight coming.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> *Trump Wins*
> Angry Rioting by leftist will break out in many many cities and will last for months
> Businesses will be burnt
> Food distribution will be disrupted
> ...


I'm seriously thinking that civil war will most likely happen whoever wins. 
It may not be nationwide - but will begin in places we see now that have the two sides bearing arms and squaring off.

How long it lasts and will it spread nation-wide, those are the questions.

This is the time to make sure you're really all prepped up for it, folks.
Review your contingency plans, how and when you'll get out of those immediate areas, when to take your money out of the bank (keeping in mind there'll be long line-up), etc.., talk with your family members so you're all on the same page .
Keep your kids with you - skip school! 
Perhaps you should plan to be somewhere right after you've cast your vote.

God bless you all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nothing will happen out where we live, but you people who live near large areas of liberals/leftists better get ready.


nothing will happen around me.. but it will still have an effect on us as a whole....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The results of the election will not be known until sometime in 2021.
With Trump winning by a landslide on voting day, the Dems will demand that EVERY mail in ballot be found and counted. Of course, they will use the extra time to fabricate more votes.

The Biden campaign has already hired 600 lawyers to contest the results if he looses.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Trump wins, riots begin. Trump's answer in the video.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup.

That and cut off the head(s) of the snakes feeding these scum.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I'd really like y'all to save up a few spare dollars . . . because I can tell you for certain . . . one church I know of down the road gets torched . . . just might be someone watching the torchers . . . and since they would then threaten the watcher . . . the watcher would have to defend himself. Them spare dollars might be needed to help a defender with some serious bail money or a flat footed Chicago lawyer.
> 
> Ever seen a torcher that was defended against from 10ft away with a 12 gauge and 00 buck . . . ????
> 
> ...


#12gaugelivesmatter


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Sad to say, but I don't see a win here. Trump wins and we know what the left will do, Biden wins and we know what the left will do. The question has always been when do the people who still believe in the constitution and this republic finally stand up and say enough. Trump is not saving us and Biden will surely hasten our fall. This is about ideology and power, not Trump and Biden.
> 
> Look for things to get worse as the election draws near and don't look for it to get better, no matter who wins in November. There is a fight coming.


While I agree a fight is coming, I will also say President Trump gaining reelection is a win because while there is light, there is hope. Either way, when the inevitable comes, LETS GET IT!!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The results of the election will not be known until sometime in 2021.
> With Trump winning by a landslide on voting day, the Dems will demand that EVERY mail in ballot be found and counted. Of course, they will use the extra time to fabricate more votes.
> 
> The Biden campaign has already hired 600 lawyers to contest the results if he looses.


If you think the Democrats do not already have thousands and thousands of marked ballots already stored, you are mistaken. You could probably carbon-date some of them.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Trump wins, riots begin. Trump's answer in the video.


Yes!! And the real Americans WILL rise up with him if needed. I think the left is catastrophically miscalculating just how fed up the populace really is with all this stupidity. I could be wrong.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> While I agree a fight is coming, I will also say President Trump gaining reelection is a win because while there is light, there is hope. Either way, when the inevitable comes, LETS GET IT!!!


Trump is a stop gap measure at the very best. The fight for this country is going to come irregardless. I do agree however, I am tired of them talking. I am not looking for a fight but if your going to challenge me to meet you in the parking lot after school then screw that, I am obliged to have a go at you right now right here in the cafeteria.

Yep, I got two weeks suspension for that in High School and the dumbass never crossed my path again :vs_smile:


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nothing will happen out where we live, but you people who live near large areas of liberals/leftists better get ready.


No worries for any violence/looting/burning hereabouts. Denver ain't far away though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You think its bad now just wait until Pence runs in 2024.


Mike Pence seems to be a "good man".

BUT "good men" who are career politicians are not looking after We The People. Period. End of Story. Prove Me Wrong. You can't.

Pence has been involved in politics for nearly 35 years and has put food on his table, paid his mortgage and living expenses off of tax dollars since the late 19080's.

Him and anyone like him will never get my support. They are responsible for what is wrong in the USA today.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Yes!! And the real Americans WILL rise up with him if needed. I think the left is catastrophically miscalculating just how fed up the populace really is with all this stupidity. I could be wrong.


I am so hopeful about that, Steve. Keeping an eye on what happens in the USA - because it will eventually happen here.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You think its bad now just wait until Pence runs in 2024.


No way. It's going to be Don JR.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Trump is a stop gap measure at the very best. The fight for this country is going to come irregardless. I do agree however, I am tired of them talking. I am not looking for a fight but if your going to challenge me to meet you in the parking lot after school then screw that, I am obliged to have a go at you right now right here in the cafeteria.
> 
> Yep, I got two weeks suspension for that in High School and the dumbass never crossed my path again :vs_smile:


When I was a freshman in high school... this one senior would not leave me alone. After a while I had had it... He pushed me down some stairs and I invited him outside.. We squared up and he said something like "I dare you to hit me". So i stepped in and hit him right, left right left... he fell down and I jumped on top of him and punched him about 8 more times. I stood up and said "if you want some more get on your feet!"... he just laid there.. I got suspended but it was hunting season.. When the principal called my mom she said it "good, we need some deer meat for the winter."

Nobody..and I mean nobody screwed with me after that...

You just have to let people know

My friend use to say "you can't truly call yourself "peaceful" unless you are capable of great violence. if you're not capable of violence, you're not peaceful, you're harmless."


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Trump is a stop gap measure at the very best. The fight for this country is going to come irregardless. I do agree however, I am tired of them talking. I am not looking for a fight but if your going to challenge me to meet you in the parking lot after school then screw that, I am obliged to have a go at you right now right here in the cafeteria.
> 
> Yep, I got two weeks suspension for that in High School and the dumbass never crossed my path again :vs_smile:


Ha ha.. I think you may be my long lost twin brother!! I had the exact same experience in high school, although it was outside the cafeteria instead of inside. Dude said he was going to kick my ass after school, so I just started swinging. He went home with a broken nose and I went home suspended. I am like you, I am not about waiting around for stuff.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mike Pence seems to be a "good man".
> 
> BUT "good men" who are career politicians are not looking after We The People. Period. End of Story. Prove Me Wrong. You can't.
> 
> ...


One of my favorite things about Mike Pence is his ability to time travel. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Mike Pence seems to be a "good man".
> 
> BUT "good men" who are career politicians are not looking after We The People. Period. End of Story. Prove Me Wrong. You can't.
> 
> ...


That "good man" spoke in favor of the TPP.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> That "good man" spoke in favor of the TPP.


Doesn't make him a bad man, just a bit stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Doesn't make him a bad man, just a bit stupid.


Stupid? No; being in favor of an agreement that would have sent the rest of our economy into the swirling toilet while putting the global economy and our sovereignty in the hands of a few people, that's more than stupid. That's bad.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> When I was a freshman in high school... this one senior would not leave me alone. After a while I had had it... He pushed me down some stairs and I invited him outside.. We squared up and he said something like "I dare you to hit me". So i stepped in and hit him right, left right left... he fell down and I jumped on top of him and punched him about 8 more times. I stood up and said "if you want some more get on your feet!"... he just laid there.. I got suspended but it was hunting season.. When the principal called my mom she said it "good, we need some deer meat for the winter."
> 
> Nobody..and I mean nobody screwed with me after that...
> 
> ...


My Pappy always told me to never follow a man out into bar parking lot when challenged. That will get you killed. Go right then, right there, and with such a furious suddenness that the devil himself would sit up and take notice. In my brawling bar days that advice served me well, for the most part. :vs_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

charito said:


> I'm seriously thinking that civil war will most likely happen whoever wins.
> It may not be nationwide - but will begin in places we see now that have the two sides bearing arms and squaring off.
> 
> How long it lasts and will it spread nation-wide, those are the questions.
> ...


For the last 5 or 6 months my wife has been building food preps from our current one year's worth, to two and three years worth.

Don't have much money to worry about, certainly no stocks, bonds, IRA's, etc.

I would store a few hundred gallons of gasoline for the generator, but even the 89 octane non-ethanol I keep around goes bad.
After Y2K I stored two 55 gallon drums of gasoline, but they turned to crap.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Stupid? No; being in favor of an agreement that would have sent the rest of our economy into the swirling toilet while putting the global economy and our sovereignty in the hands of a few people, that's more than stupid. That's bad.


If it ain't stupid, the sky ain't blue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> That "good man" spoke in favor of the TPP.





stevekozak said:


> Doesn't make him a bad man, just a bit stupid.





Denton said:


> Stupid? No; being in favor of an agreement that would have sent the rest of our economy into the swirling toilet while putting the global economy and our sovereignty in the hands of a few people, that's more than stupid. That's bad.


Like I said, career politicians are not looking after We The People....

(Time travelers or not! Circa 19080's) :vs_lol:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mike Pence seems to be a "good man".
> 
> BUT "good men" who are career politicians are not looking after We The People. Period. End of Story. Prove Me Wrong. You can't.
> 
> ...


Agreed but he WILL who the Rep put forth as the nominee and if someone else "Trump like" runs it will split the vote and the Dems will take back the white house.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Agreed but he WILL who the Rep put forth as the nominee and if someone else "Trump like" runs it will split the vote and the Dems will take back the white house.


It's this wretched two party system that's the problem. But you're right. And we're stuck with it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Annie said:


> It's this wretched two party system that's the problem. But you're right. And we're stuck with it.


We dont really have a two party. We just have two partys that are in control..
And one wants to Control everything..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> It's this wretched two party system that's the problem. But you're right. And we're stuck with it.


It's all of Washington we are stuck with. Not one of those so called "Elected Representatives" works for "We the People", not to mention the Bureaucrats. Short of pitchforks and shotguns it ain't going to change, it will only get worse.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It's all of Washington we are stuck with. Not one of those so called "Elected Representatives" works for "We the People", not to mention the Bureaucrats. Short of pitchforks and shotguns it ain't going to change, it will only get worse.


The 17th Amendment needs to go away too.
If states adopted electoral college for all major elections, people would be better represented too..
Think about NY, CA, for example. If the electoral college was used for the state to elect governors, NYC and San Fran wouldnt have so much power.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> The 17th Amendment needs to go away too.
> If states adopted electoral college for all major elections, people would be better represented too..
> Think about NY, CA, for example. If the electoral college was used for the state to elect governors, NYC and San Fran wouldnt have so much power.


I think if Biden wins it wouldn't surprise me to see a big push to eliminate the Electoral College in it's entirety.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I think if Biden wins it wouldn't surprise me to see a big push to eliminate the Electoral College in it's entirety.


I think it takes a 2/3rds vote of the states to remove it.
But, as we have seen, they can just ignore it, and do as they please because we the people are weak and wont to a damn thing about it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I think it takes a 2/3rds vote of the states to remove it.
> But, as we have seen, they can just ignore it, and do as they please because we the people are weak and wont to a damn thing about it.


It would take an Amendment to eliminate it, a tall task. But as you say, they can always figure a way around that pesky Constitution.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It would take an Amendment to eliminate it, a tall task. But as you say, they can always figure a way around that pesky Constitution.


....or, as Joe Biden refers to the Constitution......"you know, the thing".


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> ....or, as Joe Biden refers to the Constitution......"you know, the thing".


I thought that was how he referred to "under God" in the pledge of allegiance. "The thing."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My Pappy always told me to never follow a man out into bar parking lot when challenged. That will get you killed. Go right then, right there, and with such a furious suddenness that the devil himself would sit up and take notice. In my brawling bar days that advice served me well, for the most part. :vs_smile:


My High School did not allow drinking... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> I thought that was how he referred to "under God" in the pledge of allegiance. "The thing."


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Question for the group... I’m nearing through friends about a Siege of the Whitehouse starting on the 17th of this month. BLM and Antifa. They are to circle the Whitehorse and protest until the elections. 

Has anyone else read about this? Site reports or links. My cousin indicated it was reported on OAN but I haven’t seen anything.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Never mind. Found he info and link.

https://heavy.com/news/2020/08/white-house-siege-september-17/

This may start a few things.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Mine was in 5th grade, with a bully in the hallway of school. One of those stupid, mean kids who gets held back maybe twice, and then they have to turn back around and promote the big galoot because he's breaking too many little kids. I was your typical skinny little waif. I split his scalp open with a chair, and he slammed me into the wall and broke my collar bone. Both went to the hospital, him for stitches, me for one of those damned shoulder braces... then suspended. Might have to count that one as a loss... but he never bothered me again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

This sort of protest would be against a federal facility, a high-level military security asset, i.e. the White House. The military would be forced to remove the threat even if Trump didn't call for them to be removed. The "protesters" will have bitten-off more than they can chew, should they wander down this path. If the childish seditionists do this, I'd pay good money for the un-censored vids of the military clean-up -- especially if there were a shooter or two in the crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Something to consider

If Kamala Harris (Bidin'time doesn't count even as a meat-puppet, "Hey, somebody wipe this old man's chin!") wins the election, the stock market will tank. Biden would, of necessity (CNS, hideous neurologic issues), have to turn over the presidency to Kamala and this would be in rather short order. Entering office, Kamala will print money faster than anything we have ever witnessed. She along with her fellow-travelers will also slam corporations, even small businesses, with mountains of regulations. Trump's actions are barely (he's also printing funny-money) keeping the American economy patient alive as it is. Kamala enters the picture, then investors WILL scoot. By 2022, the dollar will be toilet paper and urban & suburban areas will be chaos.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The results of the election will not be known until sometime in 2021.
> With Trump winning by a landslide on voting day, the Dems will demand that EVERY mail in ballot be found and counted. Of course, they will use the extra time to fabricate more votes.
> 
> The Biden campaign has already hired 600 lawyers to contest the results if he looses.


Especially since ballots can be printed from ones home computer. I hope the POTUS or someone in D.C. comes up with a fail-safe before it's too late.

As far as I'm concerned, if a person doesn't vote in person or if their ballot envelope isn't time-stamped by election day then it's null and void. No ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Something to consider
> 
> If Kamala Harris (Bidin'time doesn't count even as a meat-puppet, "Hey, somebody wipe this old man's chin!") wins the election, the stock market will tank. Biden would, of necessity (CNS, hideous neurologic issues), have to turn over the presidency to Kamala and this would be in rather short order. Entering office, Kamala will print money faster than anything we have ever witnessed. She along with her fellow-travelers will also slam corporations, even small businesses, with mountains of regulations. Trump's actions are barely (he's also printing funny-money) keeping the American economy patient alive as it is. Kamala enters the picture, then investors WILL scoot. By 2022, the dollar will be toilet paper and urban & suburban areas will be chaos.


Not only will President Harris go after our tax money and America's employers but she'll go after our guns -- front and center. Under Harris and her sidekick, Biden, America will rapidly turn into a third world crap-hole. The wall will be torn down; cops will be de-funded; MS-13, BLM, Antifa, and illegal aliens will run roughshod over American-born, white taxpayers. The media and the movie industry will relentlessly villainize "whitie." Obamacare and socialized "medicine" will be resurrected at taxpayer expense. Masks, social distancing, and forced vaccinations will be mandatory and strictly regulated. In essence, the Constitution will become null & void! Harris's hatred for Justice Kavanaugh will cause her to re-open the "investigation" into "sexual misconduct" and he'll be re-called from the bench. Harris will appoint a hardcore Marxist activist to take his place (likely a black, female, lesbian or trans).

Just a few thoughts on the matter.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Never mind. Found he info and link.
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2020/08/white-house-siege-september-17/
> 
> This may start a few things.


I would find it extra funny if the real troops showed up marching in colonial attire... complete with flags, drums and piccolo... to counter such protests..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

I've often wondered, were a Leftist, i.e. anti-Constitutional, regime come to power then enact legislation such as firearms registration-then-confiscation, who would enforce such laws? True, there is the deep-state infiltration into the Pentagon and intelligence services, however there is the fighting armies, the actual "break things and kill people" folk. The latter crew, I do not see executing anti-Constitutional orders. 

The FBI and BATF, they could go out raiding, however talk about being pushed thin, covering entire Red states. Gosh, I wouldn't want to be one of them. Witness in Virginia how that 95 county sheriffs (almost ALL VA counties) stood up to governor Blackface and said that they would make their counties "2nd Amendment sanctuary" regions. Plus the sheriffs said that they would deputize citizens to back this up. 

On top of this, the Left has infuriated those in law enforcement by not only removing their support (funding + equipment), but to actually demonize them publicly. The Left threatens to defund the military. The Left would fund only military projects deemed necessary by the deep state, not fund the fighting forces. Given all this, I'm not seeing any loyalty on the part of those the Left would have enforce their edicts. The Left could pay those in uniform with war-booty (confiscation of private properties for their compensation), yet I do not see that going very well. Paying soldiers in U.S. dollars could come to mean nothing in that socialist/communist economic policies would result in the hyper-inflation of the dollar into nothingness. 

Things are going to get messy. I'm not psychic and possess no crystal ball. But seeing things go psycho, that takes no supernatural powers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2020)

Only thing I'd change would be that I would like for them to have modern rifles.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I've often wondered, were a Leftist, i.e. anti-Constitutional, regime come to power then enact legislation such as firearms registration-then-confiscation, who would enforce such laws? True, there is the deep-state infiltration into the Pentagon and intelligence services, however there is the fighting armies, the actual "break things and kill people" folk. The latter crew, I do not see executing anti-Constitutional orders.
> 
> The FBI and BATF, they could go out raiding, however talk about being pushed thin, covering entire Red states. Gosh, I wouldn't want to be one of them. Witness in Virginia how that 95 county sheriffs (almost ALL VA counties) stood up to governor Blackface and said that they would make their counties "2nd Amendment sanctuary" regions. Plus the sheriffs said that they would deputize citizens to back this up.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think it would be that difficult to confiscate America's guns (in most cases). Just look how easy it was for the Government to force people to wear masks; stay in their homes; lose their businesses; forego going to church; forego public assembly; etc. Americans were putty and compliant. Look how easy it was for governments to disarm full grown, freedom-loving men in England, Germany, New Zealand, and Australia. The government snapped its collective fingers and the populace bent the knee.

Will most American men have the gonads to stand up to tyranny or will they crumble in place?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> I honestly don't think it would be that difficult to confiscate America's guns (in most cases). Just look how easy it was for the Government to force people to wear masks; stay in their homes; lose their businesses; forego going to church; forego public assembly; etc. Americans were putty and compliant. Look how easy it was for governments to disarm full grown, freedom-loving men in England, Germany, New Zealand, and Australia. The government snapped its collective fingers and the populace bent the knee.
> 
> Will most American men have the gonads to stand up to tyranny or will they crumble in place?


worked with gold confiscation..


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> worked with gold confiscation..


... and bumpstocks. Law abiding Americans simply do what they're told ... no questions asked.

To this very day, I see 99% of Walmart and grocery store shoppers wearing masks. It's like I'm in the Twilight Zone! Outside of about 10 minutes while submitting to a random drug test, I haven't worn a mask even once. I knew this Covid crap was bunk from almost the very beginning. I was concerned for the first few days then caught on to what was really happening. Many of my fellow forum posters from another site scolded me. Turns out I was right all along.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Laws wont trump the Constitution.. Unless Amended.


----------



## binaryboris (May 20, 2015)

You hit the nail on the head.

One other very likely scenario: Trump wins on Election Night but as the weeks drag on more "mail in ballots" start arriving and states that had initially gone to Trump start going to Biden. This will cause emotions to burn even hotter than before, as a sense of unfairness starts to take over. Americans of all political persuasions will see the electoral confusion and it will cause even more loss of faith in our institutions - and for some in the system itself. This scenario is the one that concerns me the most.



Maine-Marine said:


> *Trump Wins*
> Angry Rioting by leftist will break out in many many cities and will last for months
> Businesses will be burnt
> Food distribution will be disrupted
> ...


----------

